
Minneapolis will become the first U.S. city to end single-family home zoning - vinnyglennon
https://slate.com/business/2018/12/minneapolis-single-family-zoning-housing-racism.html?via=gdpr-consent
======
anoncoward111
Hideous. I live in a high density building and the neighbors are so loud and
disrespectful. Supervisors and police do nothing about it.

